# PD-III, A-19, HD-45 Collections



## Gander_Man (Aug 2, 2005)

OK Team, it's time...

We've Done the McLux generation, The Alephs, and now I was wondering if anyone has any photos of their Piston Drives, Cree UV's, or Heavy Duty 45mm Gizmo works of art to share a photo or two of? (Seems to me I saw a photo of a gorgeous 24 karat PD-III somewhere ?)

Even if your Collection is small, let's see the 3rd generation of Don's works of art !!!

- Russ


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Gander_Man said:*
(Seems to me I saw a photo of a gorgeous 24 karat PD-III somewhere ?)


[/ QUOTE ]

These?












The polished one is mine, the bead blasted 24K one belongs to another collector who will likely reveal himself when I finish building it for him in the next few days.

I don't know what anyone has any HD-45s at this point in time? I'm fairly sure they haven't been released yet. If they have, I'm living under a rock. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

-Enrique


----------



## Billson (Aug 2, 2005)

Enrique,

If you bead blast a 24K gold plated light, won't you lose some of the gold in the process?


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 2, 2005)

You'd lose just about anything if you bead blasted it after plating, especially with 24 Karat gold being about as soft as you can get - I put did it prior to having it plated over, same with the polished one. 

I'm not sure which I prefer, since the finishes are both rather different from one another, but I do lean towards the polished one a little bit more. I'll post some new photos when I get them fully built.

-Enrique


----------



## Billson (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh. I thought the bead blasting was done after plating. I assumed anything would be shiny as gold whenever it is used as plating whatever the surface texture might be.

Thanks.


----------



## luminaria (Aug 2, 2005)

McLuxIII-PD in chrome over nickel finish:


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 2, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 2, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## 270winchester (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh god Bernie, I hate you, I hate you so very, very much /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 2, 2005)

Well ... wait untill you see Gander_Man's collection and you will forget about me very quickly. Very quickly. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif
bernie


----------



## Gander_Man (Aug 2, 2005)

Man!
Not only do you all have GREAT looking lights but you've taken GREAT pictures of them too !!!!

Think of how things have changed from the "MCLux Era" *S* ?!

Bernie - Is that one cool looking one an 'A-19' ?

- Russ


----------



## diddy808 (Aug 11, 2005)

Got my Chrome McLux Yesterday (Love the new clip) and the black one about 2 weeks ago.











Thanks Don!!!!


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey Russ ...






This is the A19 head. 
If you do not have one ... get it! You can screw in any white LED you have and you will get a concentrated flood out of the front end that is quite similar in beam ... even when comparing LuxV to LuxIII.
In fact ... the A19 BB400 LuxV is about to replace my L4 ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

bernie


----------



## jeffb (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Bernie!

Will the A19 head accept Aleph LE's? {"You can screw in any white LED you have") The Shoppe has them with UV Led's and LE''s, is there a source for just the head, if the Aleph LE's fit? Thanks for your help.

jeffb


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 11, 2005)

Jeff, yepp, it accepts all Aleph LEs except those with tritiium vials around the emitter, just like the Aleph2. And trust me, you will crush those tiny little vials ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif
The UV LE is great though! Really worth it ... otherwise asking the ALeph builders, dat2zip or Don is never a bad idea if you want just the head /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
bernie


----------



## jeffb (Aug 11, 2005)

I've been thinking of getting a UV head, anyway. I have several Aleph 1 LE's w/tritium and I USED to have one in a Gold Nitrided..................perhaps you are familiar with that one? Hopefully the "little tritiums" are safe and sound?

Best Regards!

jeffb


----------



## Anglepoise (Aug 11, 2005)

Now you are talking. Why do we not see more examples of Titanium Nitride coatings.??
You get that lovely gold mat colour ,plus Hardness equivalent to approximately 85 Rc. Harder than hard chrome or carbide material. You would think everyone would like it?
Yet I can find little mention of it anywhere on our site.


----------



## McGizmo (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi guys,
1) No, I am not offering Ti bezel rings. 

2) Although the TiN coating is very hard, it is such a thin shell on the much softer Al that it can be busted through much easier than the hard anodize. In terms or mere abrasion, it is great but in terms of dings, it is no magic bullet. I have one Ti clip that Jets had CarboTiNitride plated for me and it has a really nice black and durable finish.

If I get the gold unit finished tonight, I will try to get a photo of it up here but it is not for sale either. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## McGizmo (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi guys,
Here's a shelf queen:











At 504 mA (measured), the UX1J emitter delivers 1650 lux.


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 12, 2005)

You’re just mean! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif
If you don't have enough to share with the rest of the class. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Ah all right then....Swwweeeeeeeeeeeeeet! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


Edit: That's it I can't take it anymore, looking at things I'll never be able to have!!!
I am leaving CPF for good and starting my own sect of the NNE!!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## mut (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow Don that looks awsome. 
Are you going to offer the scalloped(sp) bezel rings?
mut


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 14, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif WOW !!

We want those rings !!! 

bk


----------



## paulr (Aug 14, 2005)

Oooooooooh. Aaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## 270winchester (Aug 15, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*paulr said:*
Oooooooooh. Aaaaaaaaaaah. 

[/ QUOTE ]

My sendiments exactly...


----------



## CroMAGnet (Aug 15, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif

I have mutant A19 on order. Can hardly wait


----------



## sbebenelli (Aug 17, 2005)

I love this light.


----------



## McGizmo (Aug 17, 2005)

sbebenelli,
Nice "clean" photo! Glad you like the light too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

Here's a shot of a one off "long nose" PD with a 19 mm reflector inside. 6 red H3's in the head, 5 blue H3's in the tail and one green H3 in the piston. This light will hang on the wall next to the bed. An Aleph1-1x123 will get retired from wall duty. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## diddy808 (Aug 17, 2005)

Sweet light Don!!!


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 17, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

That is very nice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 17, 2005)

Wow, that is gorgeous. Love the scalloped lens retaining ring. Let us know, Don, when/if that part will be available!


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 17, 2005)

What AWTYD said. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 18, 2005)

What's in the long nose? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## McGizmo (Aug 18, 2005)

UX1K driven at ~ 500 mA.


----------



## Gander_Man (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey Don,
How come YOU always seem to get the coolest McGizmo lights before anyone else? Do you have some special connection? You need to give that Long Nose to your wife so one of us mortals might stand a chance of buying it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif!

XOX,
Russ


----------



## moeman (Aug 25, 2005)

here are some shots of my PD, it is Hard Chromed with 1 H3 Vial and the Ti clip.

<font color="red"> *This is a ONE OFF!!! So please don't contact Don about it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif* </font> 

We had been discussing the possibility for a while and we both agreed it was just too much of a pita to try again...
the treads are not as smooth(yet) as the HA models and the screw holding the board into the head had some issues /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
enough talking!
here are some shots:













thanks Don!!!!
chris


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 25, 2005)

>>Let us know, Don, when/if that part will be available! 

Ditto, Ditto, Ditto!


----------



## Gander_Man (Aug 25, 2005)

moeman,
Holy CRAP! I never would have thought that finish could make that light look so handsome !?! Yours and Endeavor's are the best looking I've ever seen *S*!
Thanks for taking the time to share a view,
- Russ


----------



## McGizmo (Aug 25, 2005)

Russ,

[ QUOTE ]
*moeman said:*
This is a One Off and please don't contact Don about it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't know how to highlight that last comment so I'll just repeat it here, out of quotes:

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## mut (Aug 25, 2005)

moeman, I see you got it. Looks Awsome. 
Don, I'll take one too. E-mail sent........ Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif Just kidding all.

mut


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 25, 2005)

Ohhh ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif
This one looks so clean ... almost as unearthy as a CAD-rendering ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

bernie


----------



## moeman (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks guys!!!
i am really happy with it, too!
lets see how she holds up under use!
chris


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 26, 2005)

GanderMan,

Thanks for the kind words! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

The bead blasted gold one is actually enroute to France, since it was a special custom job I did for a friend. The other gold one lies unbuilt on my desk - the wire broke off the LED and I haven't had the time to fix and build it lately.

Moeman: That is a very nice finish. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif How's it feel in the hand? It reminds me of the color aluminum takes after bead blasting, although hard chrome is whiter, but it looks completely smooth without any texture.

Hope it's a workhorse for you - the coating certainly can take it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

-Enrique


----------



## moeman (Aug 26, 2005)

I will try to take a better picture tomorrow...
it has a very small amount of texture, but is still smooth. much smoother than beadblasted Aluminum. kinda hard to descibe!
the finish reminds me of the finish you find on Mad Dog knives...
i have been carrying it all week since i received it.
thanks!
chris


----------



## Lips (Aug 26, 2005)

The chrome is a work of art. Got to have one. 
I bet the one with the milled trits look awsome at night.

Would a shinny chrome PD with milled slots like the one above be a special order.


----------



## Bogus1 (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow chris that came out looking great! I am really impressed. Instead of bugging Don for one I'll just bug you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## wquiles (Aug 30, 2005)

Anyone with an HD-45 yet?

Will


----------



## Gander_Man (Sep 7, 2005)

All of us who attended the Michigan Get-to-Gether this past May got to play with one [HD-45] *S*
- Russ


----------



## UltraReef (Sep 10, 2005)

Very cool!! Thanks for posting the pics! :wow:


----------



## moeman (Sep 17, 2005)

here are some more shots of my PD's:


----------



## Beamhead (Sep 19, 2005)

Just a couple shots.














EDIT: OK Moeman you win.........for now.


----------



## moeman (Sep 19, 2005)

more pictures with HD45:


----------



## ddaadd (Sep 19, 2005)

uugghhhh! ......( wallet takes a knee to the groin )..... Trying to recall the word that justifies the feeling one gets when a person knows that there is no practical need for what he so desparately desires.......

hmmmm , yea , that's it ,

HOBBY !


----------



## moeman (Sep 19, 2005)

does that mean you like the pictures?


----------



## yaesumofo (Sep 21, 2005)

I will get a picture of a couple of mins one of these days.
I love the blasted finish look.

Yaesumofo


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Sep 21, 2005)

Man, I want one of these lights.


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Beamhead (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice shot Doc! :thumbsup: 

Is that gonna see some duty or some shelf.


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 28, 2005)

Not sure yet, but I think this one will serve ...


----------



## Lurveleven (Sep 28, 2005)

Why would anyone put the HD45 on a shelf? It is not very decorative 
It only excels when outside in the dark. I have already dinged mine 

Sigbjoern


----------



## BugLightGeek (Oct 20, 2005)

Kiessling said:


>



That is simply the most georgous light I think I've ever seen!!! :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## 270winchester (Oct 21, 2005)

BugLightGeek said:


> That is simply the most georgous light I think I've ever seen!!! :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:




and that's why I'm the official president of the Bernie Hating Club, or BHC. We meet every wedensday at 2 in the morning to discuss how much we hate Bernie....


Nick


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 21, 2005)

Gotta feel the love ...  :grouphug:
bernie


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey Doc, I luvya man. 

Now give me all your lights.:devil:


----------



## edison (Nov 10, 2005)




----------

